# Is it possible to reflux just water?



## Noodles87 (Nov 18, 2014)

A while ago I had a bout of intermittent heartburn/acid reflux/ some food reflux due to excessive intestinal wind creating loads of pressure and burping. I dealt with the wind (90% reduced, mostly under control, but still a little build up now and then) and the heartburn and refluxing stopped.
However lately I feel like I might be refluxing water when I drink it (nothing else refluxes).
Is this possible?
I'm not 100% sure if it is refluxing or whether where it's cold my nerves are still reacting after. But I burp to relieve any pressure that might be causing it, sometimes I think this helps, sometimes not. 
It goes away after 10/20mins.


----------

